# Bear on the front deck



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Tonight we had a 300 to 400 lb. bear come up on our front deck. I tried taking a picture but it was to dark. I expected it to run when I opened the door but it just stood and stared at me. It was about 10 foot away at this point. I yelled at it and it went to a tree in the front yard stood up and scratched up the tree. It had no fear what so ever of me.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Scout 2 said:


> it went to a tree in the front yard stood up and scratched up the tree.


It's getting to be that time of year... 

What side of town are you on?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

srconnell22 said:


> It's getting to be that time of year...
> 
> What side of town are you on?


 Between LC and HL and 10 miles north of M 55. We have seen several in our yard before but never one that had no fear of a person. I think that this may be the one that was getting the bird feeders before we took them down


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

10 feet away and your flash didnt work?? The Instamatic outta flash sticks or what??
ESPN would say....C'mon Man!!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Flash worked fine picture came out dark


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

We've had a boar terrorizing out bird feeders but... He can't get to them now, as they're 12' high and he can't climb or push over the pole. He was back night before last and I believe its the same bear from last year, that tore things up.

He's been on the front porch and the back steps to the back door and the 8' slider. Paw prints up as far as he can reach. We found that by closing the blinds, he's not trying to look (get) inside any more. I picked up a battery operated, motion detector with a very loud alarm and placed it by the back door. It scares the snot out of me if I forget to turn it off. How well it will work for him, is the question yet unanswered.

It seems that after tearing things up last year, especially the wife's hummingbird feeders, that she'd want to just stop feeding the birds. I guess as long as I keep coming up with ideas to prevent him getting into them, she's going to continue to feed the birds. He can't get the feeders now but, he sure is trying to figure out a way..........


----------

